# betta and african dwarf frog?



## ldkoops (Jul 17, 2012)

so i got a new betta and I have had him for a month or so. He seems to be happy and pretty calm tempered. When you hold a mirror up to him it takes him forever to puff up and sometimes he kind of swims away and hides from the mirror. I have had many other bettas before this one and I also had african dwarf frogs with every one of them and they seemed fine. Is it ok to put my betta with an african dwarf frog? what size of tank should I get?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You could put them together. You need like a 10 gallon tank to keep them together. 3 gallons per ADF.


----------



## TipBetta (Jul 15, 2012)

They should be fine with at least a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I have an AF in with my betta in a ten heavily planted and filtered ten gallon. They have been fine for the past 3 or so months.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

I have personal experience with this. One Betta tried to bite him and hurt him so I placed him with my other less aggressive one and it worked perfect until mr.frog started starving because mr.pearl piggy butt ate EVERYTHING XD I wouldn't recommend it


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I usually distract my male when feeding, the adf does well. Unless they can live 3 months without feeding and I havent figured it out yet lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Could you take the frog out and feed him ? I dont have no just wondering they sound like awesome little frogs !


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

No offense to the "fine in a 5 gallon" but please remember there is not enough room for two in a 5 unless it's divided tank for two bettas. Frogs poop too, y'know :lol: ADFs can become very stressed if they are close to a possible predator, without having sufficient hiding space. Mine liked to do sky-diving poses in the plants and under rocks  I had him in a 10 with my betta, and even then he still munched my betta's tail.... Very important to have sufficient space to meet the demands of both critters.

Feeding: Fast sinking pellets, or even using a thin baster to grab a flake or whatever and "spit it out" infront of his face... That is what I did. I distracted my male, and either plopped down bottom feeder wafers, sometimes greens, and flakes/pellets through a baster to my froggy.

Aggression: They are generally friendly, but like I mentioned they may munch the fins... So allow enough space for both! Bettas can be poops too, so give hiding spots and soft or real plants. Make sure to get ADF and NOT the African Clawed who get bigger and are much more aggressive.


----------



## ldkoops (Jul 17, 2012)

Well it didn't go so well i got 2 frogs and put them in tank with my fish. They were fine together for a couple days then lastnight the fish started niping at them and chasing them so i took the fish out of the tank because i was scared he was going to kill them


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

How much coverage do you have? Like.... low plants, hidey holes, etc?


----------



## ldkoops (Jul 17, 2012)

I have a few plants and a big rock they can go in and they can go under it.


----------

